# Seeking Gamers near Knoxville TN



## Bayushi Seikuro (Aug 25, 2004)

Long-time lurker, first time poster on here.

I'm currently looking for a group to join, or players in/near Knoxville, TN.  My friends and I are in Maryville/Alcoa, but generally are looking for more variety and to find more gamers.

Currently, we have tended to play D&D - of all types;  Call of Chthulu, of all varieties; Legend of the Five Rings RPG and CCG; Seventh Sea d10... but are open to anything.

Thought I'd give this a shot 

Also, I forgot... a big fan of Arcana Unearthed by Monte Cook.


----------

